# Honda RT5000 Rapping Problem No Drive



## Nedly (Dec 30, 2015)

Hello, new to the forum Bye

i have a Honda RT5000 here I just recently got. After some tinkering I got it running and was very stoked to do some work with it. After a bit of driving around though, it developed some new problem.

Basically the first thing I noticed was a loss in drive, it was as if I put it into neutral while I had been driving down a hill. Right after I noticed the coasting feeling, it developed a ear piercing rapping noise - something I could compare to a lifter banging around or possibly a shot rod in the engine.

Well I had considered the idea it were the engine, but after a careful inspection I found the engine to be fine. Rather, the engine is shafted right to the transmission (sideways engine) and so when ever that engine is turning something in the transmission is as well.

Right now I am afraid to run it long enough to test out different gears - it sounds horrible with every turn the engine makes. 

I am getting ready to tear this beast down and try to fix it. I am pretty certain the issue is in the transmission as it acts like it is in neutral even while in gear and engine at rev. So a friend mentioned to me something that could be wrong with a central hydraulic pump? Or possibly something else? This is where my questions come in, as I do not know a ton about this specific system but have worked with mechanics for many years.

Where should I start? Does anyone have any suspicions or tests I could run to better determine what might be wrong?

Below is a picture I pulled from Google of the model..


----------



## Nedly (Dec 30, 2015)

I thought I might add, if it is sitting and is in gear it will not roll, but when the engine is turning it will not drive it either..


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Before tearing into transmission can you disconnect drive line? if so than jacket rear end off ground turn rear wheels listen for sound again.
Does the drive line and each connection look and sound good?


----------



## Nedly (Dec 30, 2015)

I will do those inspections throughout today and post back by tonight!


----------



## Nedly (Dec 30, 2015)

Well I found some of the problems with this tractor. I read about the hydro transmatic transmission, and thought maybe it had air in the fluid or was out. It had a little fluid in it but definitely needed some so I suppose the hydraulic pistons may have been pounding some air momentary - but I found another issue. After trying to get it started again I noticed a strange lock up in the engine that lead me to find the piston rod busted from the crankshaft. So it is possible it had a couple of issues or I heard the rod coming loose originally - as I said the hydro oil was not completely empty.

Well right now I am determined to get this running as I just got it and would like to fix it up - so I already got the 11hp engine these ran unhooked but am having problems getting the shaft disconnected from the engine. Had a hard time finding a replacement engine affordable but I did find parts for the engine for roughly 150$ I can do a rebuild..

O well I thought maybe there was something going on with the hydro transmission which I do not know a ton about..


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

As they say..."Give it hell"... like your attitude taken on such task,keep us updated.


----------



## Wadester61 (Oct 19, 2016)

*Honda rt5000*

Hello Nedly, how is the Honda tractor repair going? I just picked up the same tractor.


----------

